# The Sausage Zeppelin



## Sausage Head (Jun 8, 2011)

[/p]
Welcome aboard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[/p]




[/p]




[/p]

yes, this all fits in that zeppelin


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 8, 2011)

I assumed I destroyed it with tagzard in it...
Or did you re-build it?


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 8, 2011)

i never made one :>
this is the real deal


----------



## Narayan (Jun 8, 2011)

why is it white?


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 8, 2011)

Shit.
I have to save the world another fucking time.
Fuck.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 8, 2011)

white cat, welcome aboard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



anyone that posts in this thread is on the zeppelin


----------



## Narayan (Jun 8, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> -snip-



i 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 kitty


----------



## Paarish (Jun 8, 2011)

can i come? :3


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 8, 2011)

*GUYS GUYS HOW WILL I GET OUT OF HERE!
HOW DO I ESCAPE?*


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 8, 2011)

just relax, we're going on a nice trip from new york to ukraioeadoenia to amsterdam to the land of sausage


----------



## Narayan (Jun 8, 2011)

i bought food earlier. it's in the bunker... want me to transfer the storage?


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 8, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> just relax, we're going on a nice trip from new york to ukraioeadoenia to amsterdam to the land of sausage


You promise no testing on me?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 8, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> just relax, we're going on a nice trip from new york to ukraioeadoenia to amsterdam to the *land of sausage*


is this metaphorical or will we all be getting high?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 8, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> *GUYS GUYS HOW WILL I GET OUT OF HERE!
> HOW DO I ESCAPE?*


Leaving?


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 8, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> i bought food earlier. it's in the bunker... want me to transfer the storage?


sure i'll build in a storage room

(we haven't departed yet)


----------



## Narayan (Jun 8, 2011)

okay, i'll just go to the bunker... don't leave me behind


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 8, 2011)

we wont :3


----------



## Narayan (Jun 8, 2011)

okay got the food. storage room done yet? also we have enough tapes or glue for the zeppelin?


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 8, 2011)

the storage room is completed, the food is loaded plus extra sausages as an alternative to tape and glue
the bombs are in production


----------



## Narayan (Jun 8, 2011)

tapes and glue are for operation: sticky


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 8, 2011)

sausages will do just fine for that

oh and by the way, an anonymous contact, K. Jong-Il has given us new bomb technoligy


Spoiler: Nuke test #1 -- Location: Scandinavian sea


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 8, 2011)

Am I V.I.P now?


----------



## tagzard (Jun 8, 2011)

*I SHALL DESTROY IT AGAIN*


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 8, 2011)

**Ladies and gentlemen, we have set a new destination. We are now heading to Chicago, Illinois**


----------



## tagzard (Jun 8, 2011)

*NO THAT IS MY HOME TOWN!!! MUST DESTROY ZEPPLIN BEFORE MY HOME GETS DESTROYED*


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jun 8, 2011)

There's a permanent no-fly zone over the Temp... Y'all didn't know?


----------



## tagzard (Jun 8, 2011)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> There's a permanent no-fly zone over the Temp... Y'all didn't know?


I ate that rule a long time ago.



Spoiler



*NOOB*


----------



## Narayan (Jun 8, 2011)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> There's a permanent no-fly zone over the Temp... Y'all didn't know?


Why then, can i see the zeppelin up in the air?

Yay a trip! we're going on a trip!!


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jun 8, 2011)

tagzard said:
			
		

> Shinigami357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wut??? No... That report was printed with poisonous ink...

Cya...


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 8, 2011)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> There's a permanent no-fly zone over the Temp... Y'all didn't know?


the current route is a test flight
new york > chicago
and a bomb test too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




we have yet to go to italy to fill the zeppelin with the second fuel type, raulpica, before we can get to the land of sausage


----------



## Narayan (Jun 8, 2011)

shinigami-chan... do you know that there was a list of tempers' names?


----------



## tagzard (Jun 8, 2011)

You didn't k this but POISON MAKES ME STRONGER.


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 8, 2011)

**We are currently flying above Detroit. You may now use all bathrooms.**


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jun 8, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> shinigami-chan... do you know that there was a list of tempers' names?




Ah... If it had their pictures that would make for interesting reading...

@Tagzard - it's not the kind of poison that kills you or anything. It just makes you think you can fly by yourself... Seeya on the way down?


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 8, 2011)

**Ladies and gentlemen, we are having a minor problem regarding fuel leakage. Please stay away from green gas, as this is highly infectionous 4chan. Please notify a crewmember if you spot green gas floating in: main lobby; storage center; bathrooms or Detroit. No wait, nevermind. Don't notify us when 4chan is heading towards Detroit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




**

**We have the situation under control. However, small amounts of 4chan are still in the lobby. Please do not go near the lobby at this time.**

**The zeppelin is now cleared of 4chan gas. If you feel itchy, please inform the zeppelin's medical advisor.**


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 8, 2011)

that's the way we filled the zeppelin up with 4chan


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 8, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> that's the way we filled the zeppelin up with 4chan


*WHAT THE FUCK SAUSAGE, WHY DID YOU USE 4CHAN TO KEEP THE ZIPPELENIN UP?
DO YOU KNOW WHAT HAPPENS TO A MEMBER WHEN HE INHALES 4CHAN?
MUTATION.
REMEMBER BLACK MESA?
THEY WILL GROW GREEN SKIN AND GET ENOURMASS TEETH AND WILL TROLL YOU TO DEATH WITH MEMES!
WHY SAUSAGE?
WHY?
WHAT KIND OF MADMAN ARE YOU? *


----------



## tagzard (Jun 8, 2011)

*Tagzard lays eggs releasing 1000 baby Tagzards causing havoc on the zepplin*


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 8, 2011)

Gah! KILL THEM!


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 8, 2011)

*We have passed by Detroit. Get your last look at the city before it's too late!**



Spoiler: Your window's view of: Detroit












**We have received a message from the Michigan State Government. For yet unknown reason, every civillian of Detroit was infected with the deadly '4chan-gas'. All citizens died in 5 minutes. The Michigan State Government advises you to not visit Detroit for the coming 20 years.**


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 8, 2011)

OH GOD NO, TAGZARDS ARMY OF LITTLE FUCKERS ARE DESTROYING THE ZEPPLENIN! ITS CRASHING!!! ITS CRASHING!!! OH GOD WHERE ALL DEAD!!!


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 8, 2011)

tagzard is infected with 4chan-gas and he's attacking the decoy zeppelin "Hinden2urg" part 1


----------



## Narayan (Jun 8, 2011)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you can go to their profile... most of them have their 'face' shown. and you can write the name on your 'book'.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 8, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> tagzard is infected with 4chan-gas and he's attacking the decoy zeppelin "Hinden2urg" part 1


But that the place were the mummified corpse of monkat rests!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 8, 2011)

Uh oh. We're screwed.


----------



## tagzard (Jun 8, 2011)

*The baby Tagzards radio activitie effects the monkay corpes and brings them back to life*


----------



## Narayan (Jun 8, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> Will the Sausage Zeppelin end up like the Hindenburg did?


nope... that's the decoy


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 8, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> Will the Sausage Zeppelin end up like the Hindenburg did?


If that would to occur then all the world will suffer from 4chan!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 8, 2011)

tagzard said:
			
		

> *The baby Tagzards radio activitie effects the monkay corpes and brings them back to life*



[TERMINATE WITH EXTREME PREJUDICE]


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 8, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> If that would to occur then all the world will suffer from 4chan!



Implying that it doesn't already.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 8, 2011)

It looks like MegaMan will have to save the day from that insane tagzard, again....


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 8, 2011)

**We are flying above Chicago. Please look outside the window, where you will be the first to see our new prototype bomb Lil' Saus I tested on an actual city.**


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 8, 2011)

Sausage Head = Cave Johnson


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 8, 2011)

Dammit. There goes my hometown.


----------



## tagzard (Jun 8, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> **We are flying above Chicago. Please look outside the window, where you will be the first to see our new prototype bomb Lil' Saus I tested on an actual city.**


NOO ILL DO ANYTHING JUST DONT DESTROY MY CITIE!!! *Whike tagzard is talking he jumps out of the zepplan eating the bomb and exoloding, killing himself, thus his babies will continue his saga.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 8, 2011)

Thankfully SH won't be going to Canada, New Jersey.
:yaypenis:


----------



## Narayan (Jun 8, 2011)

tagzard died??


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 8, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> Dammit. There goes my hometown.


you're safe aboard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



we stored a backup of your neighbourhood in our storage center

**Lil' Saus I has been fired. This is your last chance to be able to see the bomb exploding over Chicago.**



Spoiler: Your window's view of: Chicago


----------



## Narayan (Jun 8, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> Thankfully SH won't be going to Canada, New Jersey.
> :yaypenis:


your gbatemp profile says womb, monkat.


----------



## tagzard (Jun 8, 2011)

I saved chicago and my spirit goes on to my children.


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 8, 2011)

**We are now heading for Springfield (Abraham Lincoln Capital Airport) where we will land.**


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 8, 2011)

Is this a simulation? Or are we really flying?


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 8, 2011)

this is a test flight from new york, above detroit, above chicago (bomb) to springfield. future routes will be planned when we land


----------



## Narayan (Jun 8, 2011)

lets visit monkat.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 8, 2011)

could I please know when will be the flight to Ukraine?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 8, 2011)

Are we there yet?


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 8, 2011)

**Welcome to Springfield. Our next department is scheduled for tomorrow.**

*Flight results:*

*Locations passed: *New York [start], Detroit [flyover], Chicago [flyover], Springfield [end]
*Flight time: *1 day
*Load: *Lil' Saus I bomb [1, 0]


----------



## Narayan (Jun 8, 2011)

okay... which should we prefer, this or teh bunkah?


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 8, 2011)

this
oh, by the way, please vote if you want 4chan (long durable, chemical) or never gonna give you up (flammable) as secondairy fuel type.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 8, 2011)

4chan poses a lot of risks. why not raulpica? maybe we can get him to sticky this too.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 8, 2011)

Should we use "no" instead? We've got plenty of it lying around here, might as well put it to use.

NOTE: The fuel type "no" is a bit unstable. If I could mix it with "yes," then maybe I can do something with it.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 8, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> Should we use "no" instead? We've got plenty of it lying around here, might as well put it to use.
> 
> NOTE: The fuel type "no" is a bit unstable. If I could mix it with "yes," then maybe I can do something with it.


"no"


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 9, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> 4chan poses a lot of risks. why not raulpica? maybe we can get him to sticky this too.


raulpica was supposed to be included in the first flight but we need to go to italy to fill the zeppelin with raulpica
so far we've flown with sausages and 4chan


----------



## Narayan (Jun 9, 2011)

i see... still a long way from italy.


----------



## cosmiccow (Jun 9, 2011)

Let's fuel it with that smoke in Narayans sig.

Btw. where is that from? looks awesome

Ah. rfonline.ru?
http://images.mmosite.com/photo/2007/11/19...03hf005J8BD.jpg


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 9, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> Should we use "no" instead? We've got plenty of it lying around here, might as well put it to use.
> 
> NOTE: The fuel type "no" is a bit unstable. If I could mix it with "yes," then maybe I can do something with it.


yes
(take that as a no)


----------



## Narayan (Jun 9, 2011)

cosmiccow said:
			
		

> Let's fuel it with that smoke in Narayans sig.
> 
> Btw. where is that from? looks awesome


what? the mecha? or the smoke?


----------



## cosmiccow (Jun 9, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> cosmiccow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, the mecha. Seems to be some online game. That pic is cool :S


----------



## Narayan (Jun 9, 2011)

cosmiccow said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


want to see the trailer where this pic came from?


----------



## cosmiccow (Jun 9, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> cosmiccow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sure. gimme pls.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 9, 2011)

oh... i was wrong... they were using a different model than from the trailer.
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dG-LCeSfVow[/youtube]
also this game is a 3 way race war. pk 27/7.


Spoiler



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wqbRyGlwAt4[/youtube]

also a mini story made by players.
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WW602v08IbE[/youtube]


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 9, 2011)

**Our next departure will be in approx. 1 hour. We will go from Springfield to somewhere in Italy, where we will refuel the zeppelin, and from there we go to somewhere in Ukraioeadoeadiaeonion. We will then head for the North Sea where we will pay the land of sausage a visit.**


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 9, 2011)

**We have departed. We are now heading towards Italy where we will refuel the zeppelin.**


----------



## Narayan (Jun 9, 2011)

yes, can we pass by venice?


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 9, 2011)

sure we'll just pretend raulpica is there


----------



## cosmiccow (Jun 9, 2011)

I am travelling with Narayans mecha.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 9, 2011)

Wow, Italy looks so


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 9, 2011)

we've entered new jersey... and we're flying above canada


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 9, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> we've entered new jersey... and we're flying above canada


FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!

FUUU! I CAN SEE MY HOUSE!!
FUUUU!!!


----------



## Narayan (Jun 9, 2011)

cool!! AJ is that big blue box your house?


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 9, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> cool!! AJ is that big blue box your house?


Yes.
Look closely and you will see a cage with insane men with beards and kamina glasses.
And the hot chick is my sister, she sucked Sonys D*ck!
Over the garage you can see my car that was pimped by Nintendo's NEW CEO (Xzibit).


----------



## Narayan (Jun 9, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'm jealous... SausageHead can i fire the 4chan bomb?


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 9, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


4chan


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 9, 2011)

what 4chan bomb? really, we never made a 4chan bomb.


4chan bomb..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




!





we dont have any bombs at all. it costs 500 trillion bitcoins to make a lil' saus bomb


----------



## Narayan (Jun 9, 2011)

really then what are these bombs lying here marked 4chan?

this isn't ours?


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 9, 2011)

not that i know of...


----------



## Narayan (Jun 9, 2011)

what do we do with these then?? throw it outside?


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 9, 2011)

how much bombs are there?


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 9, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> really then what are these bombs lying here marked 4chan?
> 
> this isn't ours?


Narayan...

If you bomb my house I will find you...

I will make my own rebel army to find you and kill you...

I will kill you in front of your hentai girlfriends and yaoi boyfriends...

And then I will make myself a jacket from your skin...

And make boots from your legs...

And make a bracelet from your teeth...

And will make dinner from your brain...


----------



## Narayan (Jun 9, 2011)

@SausageHead i'm guessing 5...wait i forgot how to count...



			
				AlanJohn said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








*locks myself up in a room*


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 9, 2011)

does anyone know how to count bombs?


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 9, 2011)

we're above the atlantic now


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 9, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> we're above the atlantic now


wow we're so high now.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 9, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm. Can we fill it up with "Nyan"? It makes the zeppelin shit rainbows.
Also, can I join at Springfield?


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 9, 2011)

we left springfield earlier today, we are now above the atlantic, but you can join anyways


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 10, 2011)

When will we be flying over Ukraine?


----------



## Ikki (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 10, 2011)

we've arrived in italy

fuel is at _wat -rp%_ 
we are now heading towards ukradoeeadigfeoagaodfaeafkksdgl;jaekafqweqweqwopdfkjeajlefkaefjapr0ndjflekjaldkf
jkeajfdlajfdklionion


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 10, 2011)

Great!
I can see my northen chest vagina from here!


----------



## Narayan (Jun 10, 2011)

@Ikki cute kid... that a girl? if it is...i might become a pedo...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 10, 2011)

Whoa...

What?


----------



## Narayan (Jun 10, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> Whoa...
> 
> What?


what?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 10, 2011)

Hehehe


----------



## sonicsmash2 (Jun 11, 2011)

I Ninja my way on board, everyone unaware of my presence.....
Mwahahahah......
im in


----------



## ars25 (Jun 11, 2011)

i secretly board in


----------



## 1234turtles (Jun 11, 2011)

*plants bombs in the engine room*
this will be the last flight of the sausage zeppelin


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jun 11, 2011)

*waves hand*
can i get the lift please?


----------



## Narayan (Jun 11, 2011)

Chhotu uttam said:
			
		

> *waves hand*
> can i get the lift please?


you're in india, we're still in italy


----------



## sonicsmash2 (Jun 11, 2011)

oh...ill make sure we land soon.... 
Mwahahaha *Plants C4 in the gun powder room*


----------



## Narayan (Jun 11, 2011)

sonicsmash2. that's not the gunpowder room.


----------



## sonicsmash2 (Jun 11, 2011)

hmm?? 
*reads sign*
-creeper room-
OH CRA--


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 11, 2011)

i think i saw creepers exploding in the hinden3urg decoy zeppelin

anyway, welcome to ukradoeaidoegiaefonion


----------



## Narayan (Jun 11, 2011)

yes, the boss is back... now where do we go next captain?


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 11, 2011)

sausage


----------



## sonicsmash2 (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm still alive~ *ahem*
hehehe...
Too sausage, eh?
I'll be sure rap--destroy him.....
Mwahahahahahahahahahah.....hah...
For now I must party!


----------



## Narayan (Jun 11, 2011)

sonicsmash2 said:
			
		

> I'm still alive~ *ahem*
> hehehe...
> Too sausage, eh?
> I'll be sure rap--destroy him.....
> ...


i'm not sure if i can't comprehend... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




wait, i'm sure i can't comprehend.


----------



## sonicsmash2 (Jun 11, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> sonicsmash2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:|
I need to board the new ship


----------



## Narayan (Jun 11, 2011)

ah.. i'm hungry...


*opens food storage*
*looks for sandwich*
*finds empty space*




WHERE"S THE GRUB????


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jun 11, 2011)

What's that in the sky?!?
Is it a chorizo?
Is it a weiner?
No... It's a sausage...

[launches SAMs]


----------



## sonicsmash2 (Jun 11, 2011)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> What's that in the sky?!?
> Is it a chorizo?
> Is it a weiner?
> No... It's a sausage...
> ...



No hot dog? I'm disgusted!


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jun 11, 2011)

sonicsmash2 said:
			
		

> Shinigami357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I tried... I really did, but PETA was onto me... Apparently they think hot dogs have real dogs, so... Anyway...


----------



## Narayan (Jun 11, 2011)

while walking somewhere in the zeppelin, Narayan glanced upon a window, and noticed....

"Shit we're being attacked buy needles! Oh, wait, the zeppelin is made of steel, not plastic."

*ignores needles and continue walking* 

"Ugh, I still need to find the food. Maybe SausageHead knows..."


----------



## sonicsmash2 (Jun 11, 2011)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> sonicsmash2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Argh! Damn you society!!!
Anyway back to business....
*gets in the new ship* teehee


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jun 11, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> while walking somewhere in the zeppelin, Narayan glanced upon a window, and noticed....
> 
> "Shit we're being attacked buy needles! Oh, wait, the zeppelin is made of steel, not plastic."
> 
> ...




I thought they don't feed teh trollz here? LOL


----------



## Narayan (Jun 11, 2011)

while still walking somewhere in the zeppelin, Narayan glanced upon a window again, and noticed....

"Oh, someone's boarding the trojan zeppelin..."

*ignores needles and continue walking* 

"Ugh, I still can't find the food. Maybe SausageHead hid it..."


----------



## sonicsmash2 (Jun 11, 2011)

:| 

What needle's....


----------



## Narayan (Jun 11, 2011)

sonicsmash2 said:
			
		

> :|
> 
> What needle's....


needles? what nee- oh, those needles! what about it?


----------



## sonicsmash2 (Jun 11, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> sonicsmash2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



.................*still has no clue*..................

*eats sausage's hidden stash of food*


----------



## Narayan (Jun 11, 2011)

tired of walking, Narayan decided to go to the observation deck and check the situation, while looking at the trojan zeppelin security cameras, he noticed....

"F***! that's our food!! that's why i ca't fin it in here!"

*sends ninja bunnies to recover food* 

"Now, I shall patiently wait..."


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sends Kirby to eat everyone...
???
Profit


----------



## Narayan (Jun 11, 2011)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> Sends Kirby to eat everyone...
> ???
> Profit


sorry, i don't know everyone. i don't think everyone's here. try searching in the bunker...


----------



## Paarish (Jun 11, 2011)

everyone's gone...


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 11, 2011)

we're now heading towards the north sea
we've departed from somewhere in ukroaeiadofenagfiaegjalfagjaielgtaja;df;a.akegjagfjwe285uwfonion


----------



## ars25 (Jun 11, 2011)

when did we depart i was sleeping the whole time


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 11, 2011)

10:23 GMT+onion, (ukraioeadoeafonion local time)


----------



## Traversal (Jun 12, 2011)

Hai guiz, mind if I park me and mah hot air balloon in your zeppelin, it looks like this:






Kai thx.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 12, 2011)

Well, I was able to bring my pet along with me...
I'm not so sure about a hot air balloon, though.

...And here's my pet, if you care.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 12, 2011)

@Hydreigon WTF! is that thing?? we must conduct tests first..

looks cute though


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jun 12, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> Chhotu uttam said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i was just using my wii U jetpack and i saw this.
*kicks the door and gets in*


----------



## Narayan (Jun 12, 2011)

Chhotu uttam said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jun 12, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> Chhotu uttam said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ABra teleport.
*reached inside the Sausage Zeppelin*


----------



## Narayan (Jun 12, 2011)

Chhotu uttam said:
			
		

> ABra teleport.
> *reached inside the Sausage Zeppelin*



as i was watching anime...

suddenly a fuzzy image shows up near the door...

then i saw Chhotu uttam...

"Ohai!! what took you so long??"


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jun 12, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> Chhotu uttam said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh gengar camed and used dream eater


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 12, 2011)

ahem, gmt+onion is a timezone (ukradoeadkfaeofagmakelogfdafeaigaofaelgjafgaonion)

we are now above germany
SAUSAGE!


----------



## Narayan (Jun 12, 2011)

yay! more fuel!


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jun 12, 2011)

Where's the bathroom.


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 12, 2011)

Detroit.


----------



## sonicsmash2 (Jun 12, 2011)

I killed the ninja bunnies, they had rabies.....
*Still eating supplies*


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 12, 2011)

you're in the hinden4urg.


*boom*
you're falling in the north sea


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jun 13, 2011)

Wow KA BOOM.


----------



## sonicsmash2 (Jun 13, 2011)

Uh, no 
I'm gabe newell in the right one.


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 13, 2011)

''Hungry''


----------



## sonicsmash2 (Jun 13, 2011)

Holified 2x said:
			
		

> ''Completely full''


Fix'd
No food for u.


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 13, 2011)

sonicsmash2 said:
			
		

> Holified 2x said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 I haven't eating but im drunk is hell


----------



## Paarish (Jun 13, 2011)

Holified 2x said:
			
		

> sonicsmash2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's too early for me to drink.


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 13, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> Holified 2x said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nonsense here's a couple rounds


----------



## Narayan (Jun 13, 2011)

just be careful not to jump off okay?


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 13, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> just be careful not to jump off okay?


Member I told u I would jump from a skycraper if the Heat lost well I chose to jump of the Zeppelin !!


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jun 13, 2011)

Where are we now?


----------



## Narayan (Jun 13, 2011)

Chhotu uttam said:
			
		

> Where are we now?


the internet.


----------



## sonicsmash2 (Jun 13, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> Chhotu uttam said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jun 13, 2011)

Captain-Captain.
A trojan horse here.


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 13, 2011)

we're on the moon, now we have to go to the land of sausage


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 13, 2011)

we're at the land of sausage. you can now leave the zeppelin


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 13, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> we're at the land of sausage. you can now leave the zeppelin


The land of sausages yummy


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 13, 2011)

Who are you? What's that? Oh, what's that? What is THAT? That thing has numbers on it. Hey look at that thing...no that other thing. Where are we going? Are you coming back? Eww, what's wrong with your leg? Hey, you're that lady from the test. Hi! What's that noise? Is that a gun?  Do you smell something burning? Oooh, what's in here?


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 14, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> Who are you? What's that? Oh, what's that? What is THAT? That thing has numbers on it. Hey look at that thing...no that other thing. Where are we going? Are you coming back? Eww, what's wrong with your leg? Hey, you're that lady from the test. Hi! What's that noise? Is that a gun?  Do you smell something burning? Oooh, what's in here?


Yikes it's a SASASA SAUSAGE MONSTER ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Zoinks


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jun 14, 2011)

Captian.
Here's a poo sausage you asked for.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 15, 2011)

hey look outside the window. 

i see something big... looks like the bunker...


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 15, 2011)

That's no bunker..It's a TANK!


----------



## Narayan (Jun 15, 2011)

is it on our side? or the noobs side? or the catboy's side? 

wait which side are you?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 15, 2011)

Same side I'm always on;
Mine.


(And so is my tank)


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jun 15, 2011)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.
He's Vulpes Abnocto.




Don't worry,I just brought my secret weapon.




Here meet Vuples Destructo.


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 15, 2011)

luckily that tank's main target is the hinden69urg decoy zeppelin


----------



## sonicsmash2 (Jun 15, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> luckily that tank's main target is the hinden69urg decoy zeppelin


Tank goes boom, THE END

New topic


----------



## ars25 (Jun 16, 2011)

where are we now? i fell a sleep again


----------



## Narayan (Jun 16, 2011)

ars25 said:
			
		

> where are we now? i fell a sleep again



go back to sleep.


----------



## sonicsmash2 (Jun 16, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> ars25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And never wake up


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jun 16, 2011)

*stabs a knife*
die


----------



## Narayan (Jun 16, 2011)

i'm bored....


----------



## Paarish (Jun 16, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> i'm bored....


I'm stalking you... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




wherever you post, i shall follow


----------



## Narayan (Jun 16, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why didn't you post in MAL?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 16, 2011)

I must leave. Be back in an hour~


----------



## sonicsmash2 (Jun 16, 2011)

The zeppelin's been on a stop for a while, when is it going to take off so i can bu- steal snacks.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 16, 2011)

sonicsmash2 said:
			
		

> The zeppelin's been on a stop for a while, when is it going to take off so i can bu- steal snacks.


where do you want to go?


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 16, 2011)

I would like to go to Latveria


----------



## Narayan (Jun 16, 2011)

okay let's see... Latveria, Latveria. 

okay, if i got this right we're headed there. 

you a friend of Dr. Doom?


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 16, 2011)

Yes.
My sister had sex with him.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jun 25, 2011)

HEy where the toilet???????????


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 25, 2011)

Detroit.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 25, 2011)

sex


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 26, 2011)

*Sneaks aboard Zeppelin*


----------

